# Starter rebuild



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

On our last fishing trip we had a motor that ended up falling off and went into the drink. We did all of the proper procedures to ensure it is up and running again. We took off the electric starter and removed the cap to drain the water and placed the starter in the oven to bake off all of the salt water. When we removed the cap there was white grease looking stuff on the brushes. What is it? White Lithium?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> On our last fishing trip we had a motor that ended up falling off and went into the drink. We did all of the proper procedures to ensure it is up and running again. We took off the electric starter and removed the cap to drain the water and placed the starter in the oven to bake off all of the salt water. When we removed the cap there was white grease looking stuff on the brushes. What is it? White Lithium?


Probably, some guys put it on the brushes and starter bearings, it really isn't the right stuff but it works fine.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

The question I am asking is what is the right stuff to use?? This was a 2012 motor that went for a swim. What did the factory use?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> The question I am asking is what is the right stuff to use?? This was a 2012 motor that went for a swim. What did the factory use?


It's probably cheaper to buy an already rebuilt starter and sending that one back to get your core charge back. I did that with a merc once lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh didn't relize it was a new motor. I'm not sure what BMC factory uses on there starter. Any High temp grease is normally what is used, but not on the brushes. I'm not sure what or why it would have grease on the brushes it will acutllay ruin them.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

The starter is fine. I immediatly removed it and took off the bottom cap. The bottom cap is like a bowl and will hold salt water if not removed. I also baked the starter for 30min to evaporate any excess water. This is a must do for any starter submersed in water. I noticed some white looking grease on the inside of the cap, it might just be grease from the center armature rod for lubrication?


----------

